# Blackwater or Yellow River, fish main channel or calm water?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

My thinking must be all wrong since i cant find a fish. Is it best to fish the main river channel banks or find little off-chutes or basins where theres calm water? To me it seems like it would be tough to fish the main channel since the current would push you and your bait pretty quickly? My instinct is to want to fish in the small, quiet inlets which to me look like great places for fish to hide.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I mainly bream fish but take a baitcaster with me when I go. I have caught bass in lakes, creeks and main river. I've caught more in the creeks and main river than the lakes/basins. Bass fishing the main part of the river is actually pretty fun. Just use the current to push the boat and use the trolling motor more or less to steer you. Most of your bream are in the main river so you can imagine where the bass will be. If you are ever up near Holt hit me up and we can meet up and throw some worms.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

All depends on the time of year. Warm months fish the current and yes it takes lots of practice. The more time you spend on the river the more you will learn.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You can drag a piece of chain behind your boat to slow your drift and fish the main river going down. Try to hit the eddy holes behind logs, stumps etc. bass will lay just out of the main current waiting to ambush anything floating by. Try baby brush hogs, trick worms,rapala shad raps, spinnerbaits, and I like bagley bang o lures for river topwater in early morning and late afternoon. River bass are very temperamental, sometimes they want it sometimes they don't. Backwater sloughs and cuts will hold fish, but I'd personally rather fish the main river. Keep going you'll figure it out.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Watch other people where they fish, what they use ect. I like fishing the main river in the warm months topwaters like a devils horse and spinner baits are my favorites fishing upstream seems to give my boat a little more control in the moving water.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys, guess i need to slide over to p-cola for some tackle. I'm determined to catch a dang bass this long weekend! i'll try to take my wife; she has no interest in fishing and would barely even try but i bet the fish would be all over her line...


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

If she ever hooks a "good-un" you wont be able to keep her out of the boat.


----------

